# Tiny hard bits in poop???



## starwishful (Apr 12, 2007)

My 8 week old's poops have become quite explosive and wet and have been an orange yellow lately, as opposed to their normal mustard yellow color. I have spotted some stringiness a couple times as well. The thing that alarms me, though, is that a couple times I have spotted a few little tiny hard bits in his poop. They don't look like hard pieces of poop. This probably sounds weird, but the only way I can describe them is that they almost look like what a little granule of cat litter looks like when it's wet. What the hell is going on???







:


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

The only time I noticed anything like this in my baby's poo is when he was hospitalized with pneumonia. Has your baby been ill at all? Is he on antibiotics by chance?


----------



## starwishful (Apr 12, 2007)

No antibiotics but he has been very congested. No runny nose, but definitely a stuffy nose.


----------



## sunnygir1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Are they dark in color? My nurse told me that could be blood, but I don't know if I buy it.


----------



## starwishful (Apr 12, 2007)

They are dark... almost like a dark grey, I'd say? Like, if I didn't know I was extremely careful about this sort of thing, I'd swear it actually was cat litter!!! Have you ever had a cat get tiny bits of litter stuck in its paws? Sort of like that, only even smaller.


----------



## sunnygir1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Sorry I can't help. You could do some research about blood in stools, maybe find some photos online? I wouldn't worry about it too much unless it persists.

When my nurse told me that, dd hadn't had it for months. Hers were dark, almost black. The nurse got all worried about low iron if she had some bleeding early on (she was also preterm). I got her hemoglobin checked last month and it was excellent. I guess ebfing has done her fine in terms of iron.







:


----------



## starwishful (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks for your input! DS seems fine otherwise and I do have his 2 month ped appt this coming Monday, so I will look online for photos as you suggested and just watch him. Thanks!


----------



## Europea858 (May 21, 2014)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starwishful*
> 
> My 8 week old's poops have become quite explosive and wet and have been an orange yellow lately, as opposed to their normal mustard yellow color. I have spotted some stringiness a couple times as well. The thing that alarms me, though, is that a couple times I have spotted a few little tiny hard bits in his poop. They don't look like hard pieces of poop. This probably sounds weird, but the only way I can describe them is that they almost look like what a little granule of cat litter looks like when it's wet. What the hell is going on???
> 
> ...


----------



## Europea858 (May 21, 2014)

I know this is an old post but my baby is having this too. She's 10weeks n breastfed n am freaking out. What ever came of it?


----------

